# holster



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

need help finding a good leather holster for a hk p30sk.
dave


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Could you be a little more specific? IWB, OWB, Etc?


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

owb . I have never carried before so not sure what I want.
dave


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

apache58 said:


> owb . I have never carried before so not sure what I want.
> dave


Take a look at the Georgia Snap from R Grizzle.

http://www.rgrizzleleather.com/owb-holsters.html?m


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd check out "Raven Concealment." I was pleasantly surprised by their "Phantom" model. Kydex, perfect retention, perfect concealment adjustable & surprisingly comfortable. They have another model that is even more versatile - I think it's called "Eidelon."


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks I checked there website, you yry to order and it takes you spmewhere else. 
dave


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks but I really don't want a kydex holster.
dave


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

if you don't know what you want, see if you have friends that will let you try some holsters, while the OWB is a faster holster, it doesn't conceal as well as a IWB holster, anyway you are going to end up with boxes full of holsters that didn't work for you.


----------



## DreamToDream (Sep 16, 2015)

Desantis is making a couple OWB holsters for it.

SPEED SCABBARD, Belt Holster, Tuck Holster, DeSantisHolster.com

MINI SCABBARD HOLSTERS, Keltec Holster, Concealed Holster, DeSantisHolster.com


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just picked up a DeSantis thumb break scabbard. was marked s&w m&p cpt 9/40 was a little tight a first but I have a nice fit now. will wear it this weekend and try it out


----------



## travelm (Sep 23, 2015)

Check out these guys: Comfortable leather belt holster, closed muzzle - Falco Gun Holsters
They custom make holsters for almost any handgun. I ordered a nylon holster for one of my handguns and was very satisfied with the craftsmanship quality. The holster fits my CZ P09 like a glove. Although they did not have this particular handgun model on their online list, I enquired and they made it to fit my gun. Falco's holsters are not expensive either. The next holster I ordered from them was a leather one for my HK P30L. I have not received it yet, it takes over 40 days for them to manufacture and ship a holster. I think they make holsters in Slovakia. Again, I am very impressed with the nylon holster quality. Hope that the leather one will be the same good work.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just got a alien gear belt rig and it's very nice . I would strongly recommend them !


----------



## SBV45 (Oct 8, 2016)

I need a holster for a H&K P9S in .45 The P9S is in great condition. I would like to start carrying it. 
Currently I am carrying a Sig Sauer P230. I carry it in a "Sneaky Pete" holster which is an excellent conceal carry holster.
I am looking for something similar to the Sneaky Pete for the H&K.
I know the P9S is an old model gun. Any suggestions on a good conceal holster for the P9S?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Since you're just starting to carry, here's a few thoughts about choosing your holster:

First of all, I thought I would buy one holster and be done with it. The whole "box of holsters" thing was something other people did. Here's a photo I took quite a few years ago:









Rather than leave them in a drawer, I put them in a shoe holder so I find them easier. I can also put the mag pouch in with the holster, so if I change guns I can easily find both.

Some are leather, but most are Kydex. If you're buying leather because you think it won't scratch your gun, you should know that if you carry all the time, your gun will show holster wear regardless of the material. It's just a fact of life. If you choose leather, I would suggest you choose a holster that has a reinforced mouth that holds itself open. A soft holster that collapses when the gun is drawn, means you probably need to hold it open with your support hand to holster, and in the process muzzle your hand with a loaded gun - something you should really avoid doing. :mrgreen: And know that with leather, you can't adjust retention. Quality holsters are tight when new and slowly work in to a comfortable retention with wear and repeated drawing and holstering. Now with all that said, I have a Milt Sparks 55BN leather holster that I absolutely love; more expensive than many but very comfortable and worn in so the retention is perfect for me. However, I still prefer Comp-Tac holsters and own one for each gun I carry.

If you've decided on OWB, then you also need to decide whether you want a straight drop or FBI (forward body index) cant. The FBI cant tilts the holster moving the butt of the gun and it conceals slightly better. Some people prefer the straight drop; I prefer the FBI cant but to each his own.

But truth be known, most people are oblivious to concealed firearms and rarely look at people close enough to see the slight imprint a holstered gun makes on the cover garment - so you can be comfortable choosing either style.

So, that's my contribution for all you probably never wanted to know about holsters - good luck on finding the one that works for you!

Be safe!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Oops! Double post - sorry.


----------



## SBV45 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. but I am not new to carrying. I have been carrying a Sig P230 in .380 for many years. I want to start carrying a H&K P9S .45. I know the P9S is an old model and I have not been able to locate a suitable OWB for it..


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

SBV45 said:


> Thanks for the advice. but I am not new to carrying. I have been carrying a Sig P230 in .380 for many years. I want to start carrying a H&K P9S .45. I know the P9S is an old model and I have not been able to locate a suitable OWB for it..


Ah, should have said I was responding to the OP; Apache 58.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I've seen some good leathers in online


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> I've seen some good leathers in online


Where on line have you seen the good leathers?


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Comp-Tac Infidel Ultra. After trying several I settled on this one and have one for my p30sk, vp9 and glock 19.


----------

